# 4 weeks...no signs of anything yet



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

i have had my mollies for 4 weeks and not a single sign of pregnancy yet (that i know of). i wont be home next week.... what should i do? will my mollies ever get pregnant?:?:


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Are you sure you have both male and female? 

Iv heard if you remove the males for a while then put them back in that works.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i have heard that as well normally at four weeks something shouldve happened. Also plants help stimulate the act of breeding in them


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have special foods that make them breed like rabbits....lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

witch food John? maybe i need something new lol. i did see my cichlids doing there dance again...


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I may remove the male; i can tell he's stressing out my black female. 

Question: my male molly is circling around the female with his fin as high as it can go. what's he doing?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the male is displaying for her.he wants to mate..
a lot of people don't realize that fish need to be primed for breeding..especially the females as they have to produce the eggs...just alike all the other creatures in the world...
there is no such thing as a single staple food..the need for a quality varied diet is a must...
for priming fish for breeding you should be adding a high quality food that is higher in proteins and fats than normal..Plecocine is a good food for that ..it is 50%+ in protein and 17% fats...which is also excellent for feeding fry and growing young fish...
i have earthworm flakes that are also excellent for priming...for livebearers i have a great guppy flake that helps to keep them healthy and promotes growth and color...


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

That's what I thought. I want to move him now but also don't want to because I will be gone next week. Should I do it right after i get back or what?


----------



## joefish72 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have raised hundreds of thousands of mollies and even developed my own strain so I have just a little bit of knowledge on this subect. I will give you the info that most people need with mollies. Just leave them alone and they will reproduce. Sometimes they just need a while to figure it out, sometimes the female will avoid the male, but just like humans he will pester her until she gives in, lol. You don't have to mess with the water, they don't need special lighting, good food is a plus but trust me they reproduce on the cheap food just as well as they do on the quality stuff. 

That being said I buy the good stuff from lohachata for growing out my show fish.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

joefish72 said:


> I have raised hundreds of thousands of mollies and even developed my own strain so I have just a little bit of knowledge on this subect. I will give you the info that most people need with mollies. Just leave them alone and they will reproduce. Sometimes they just need a while to figure it out, sometimes the female will avoid the male, but just like humans he will pester her until she gives in, lol. You don't have to mess with the water, they don't need special lighting, good food is a plus but trust me they reproduce on the cheap food just as well as they do on the quality stuff.
> 
> That being said I buy the good stuff from lohachata for growing out my show fish.


I understand that, but should I move the male? Would it help at all?


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey!! im a senior member now! strange.....


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

ATTENTION! TODAY WHILE I WAS CHANGING MY WATER, I FOUND *ONE* BABY WHITE MOLLY!!!! I'M SUPER EXCITED, YET SUPER SCARED. I'M THINKING THEY WERE BORN LAST NIGHT AND ALL THE REST GOT EATEN. OR THE FISH GOT STRESSED OUT AND IT WAS BORN PREMATURELY. I WILL NOT BE ABLE TO POST PICS, BUT IT IS PALE AND YOU CAN SEE ALL IT'S ORGANS. IT ALSO LIKES TO SWIM AT THE BOTTOM. I MOVED IT TO AN AGED TANK WITH ALGAE IN IT. WHAT SHOULD I DO? I WILL NOT BE HOME NEXT WEEK :/. what a time to happen, right? RESPOND AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE PLEASE!


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

also he can't swim very much. i found him about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

thought he was dead for a second. stuck a net in there, he swam right away. still on the bottom. i keep thinking he's dead. is he going to live? what do you think happened? i guess im a little stressed out 'cause its my first time. thanks for any input! please help!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree with joefish...leave them alone..don't be messin with them...one of the things i always tell people...the more you mess with your fish and your tanks ; the more problems you cause for yourself..
i don't have mollies...just swords , guppies and endlers in the livebearer category....each strain is in a tank with a heater..a filter..and lots of hornwort...when females drop the fry there is plenty of cover for the fry...there is also enough food within the hornwort for them to eat for a week or more...
so go ahead and go out of town...they should be fine when you get back...


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

There's not much algae, but the fish is small.... and getting a better hang at swimming


----------

